# In The Motherhood



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2008)

In The Motherhood is a program sponsored by Suave and Sprint.  Real women submit their real-life stories and they are turned into small shorts acted out by Hollywood actresses.  The episodes are available online at In the Motherhood.  It's so funny.  This season they have Leah Remini, Jenny McCarthy and Chelsea Handler (Who I LOVE).  Check it out.

In the Motherhood


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 22, 2008)

I really like these webisodes as well!  I wish that they would make it into an actual TV show.  I am not even a mom but I think that Jenny, Leah, and Chelsea are so funny together!


----------

